# 2nd page of smilies



## shamoo (Jun 28, 2009)

Where day at yo? They show up but they dont work. I'm just sayen.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jun 28, 2009)

:beer: :beer: :beer: :-({|= 

Must be something with your computer! You better give Bill a call.


----------



## Jim (Jun 28, 2009)

It was happening to another member too. It is Internet Explorer/pc related. On my laptop bot IE7 and Firefox are running with no issues.


----------



## bcritch (Jun 29, 2009)

No Beer Mugs for me again...........

I'm running IE 6 but it has worked in the past. The last time I got it to work was after I rebooted the PC.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jun 29, 2009)

It has been an on again, off again glitch for me for several weeks now.


----------



## Loggerhead Mike (Jun 29, 2009)

hmm i never knew there were more smileys  

i always wondered were yuns got those from


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2009)

I noticed this morning when I was trying to use them that the syntax to insert the image was printing to the header of the popup smilie window instead of the reply field. I picked a smilie multiple times and it printed the syntax to the header multiple times.


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

\/ 

glad to hear it wasn't just me! 

Now see.....I got the smiley above, but when I went back for the beer mugs it doesn't work.... #-o 

Not sure if anyone else is experiencing this either, but this site has been slow to respond to my type speed. I don't have the same problem on other sites. It's as if I'm typing faster than the text can keep up.


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

if someone can tell me how to post a screen shot, I'll show you the error I'm getting. Or, give me an email and I will send you it via a word doc.


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2009)

Brine said:


> if someone can tell me how to post a screen shot, I'll show you the error I'm getting. Or, give me an email and I will send you it via a word doc.



[email protected]

What kind of OS are you running? Browser?


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

email sent

IE8

Version: 8.0.6001.18702
Cipher Strength: 128-bit


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2009)

Brine said:


> email sent
> 
> IE8
> 
> ...



I think that's the issue.

You have Firefox? If you do can you try it with FF?


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2009)

Read this, and then check the compatibility settings maybe?

https://www.phpbb.com/bugs/phpbb3/46025


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

ostpics: 

It seems very sporadic with mine. I don't think I can post more than one now from the second page of smilies in the same reply.


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

:beer: :beer:


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

ok, i give up.


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2009)

This is all that I get when I try to use the pop up window.

Changing browsers from IE6 is not an option.


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2009)

So I just tried something, see if it happens to you.

I did a "reply" to this thread and clicked on "view more smilies" and I was able to add all the smilies I wanted.

I then did a "reply" typed a word or two then clicked on "View more smilies" and was not able to add smilies.

So if the box is balnk you can add smilies, if I type in anything I can not add smilies from the "view more smilies" box.

Can someone with the issue confirm this? 

I did this on IE7. Firefox had no issues whatsoever.


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

:-({|= 

Test 1


----------



## Brine (Jul 1, 2009)

Test 2

......nothing.

CONFIRMED.


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2009)

Am I not the smartest Greek in the village :LOL2:


----------



## Quackrstackr (Jul 1, 2009)

Jim said:


> Am I not the smartest Greek in the village :LOL2:



Now that depends... can you fix it? :lol:


----------



## Jim (Jul 1, 2009)

Quackrstackr said:


> Jim said:
> 
> 
> > Am I not the smartest Greek in the village :LOL2:
> ...




heck no! :LOL2:


----------



## ben2go (Jul 1, 2009)

:-k


----------



## Andy (Jul 1, 2009)

Jim said:


> So I just tried something, see if it happens to you.
> 
> I did a "reply" to this thread and clicked on "view more smilies" and I was able to add all the smilies I wanted.
> 
> ...



I'm getting the same thing... I'm not sure what version of IE I have though.?


----------



## Popeye (Jul 3, 2009)

:LOL22: :WELCOME: :LOL2: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :LMFAO: :fishing2:
Guess mine werks


----------



## bcritch (Jul 3, 2009)

With no text in the reply box I can get it to work. when I type anything then no workie...


----------



## ACarbone624 (Jul 3, 2009)

:fishing2: :fishing: :BS: ostpics: :LMFAO: :LOL2: :WELCOME: :LOL22: fftopic: opcorn:  :roflmao: :USA1: :beer: :-# \/ :-s :-$ :-({|= :-& =; O :- ](*,) :-k [-( 8-[ [-X :---) =P~ #-o =D> :mrgreen: :| :arrow: :idea: :?: :wink: :twisted: :evil:    :x :lol: 8) :? :shock:


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jul 3, 2009)

It took me a while to find the new ones...


----------



## Waterwings (Jul 4, 2009)

I've been having the problem for quite awhile now myself. It used to work  . I'm running IE7.

Test: 



Nope, still doesn't work. When I click on a smiley, it minimizes the smiley page. :shock:


----------



## Popeye (Jul 4, 2009)

You found a picture of our beloved Cap't!


----------



## ben2go (Jul 4, 2009)

:shock: :? 8) :lol: :x    :evil: :twisted: :roll: :wink: :!: :?: :idea: :arrow: :| :mrgreen: =D> #-o =P~ :---) [-X [-o< 8-[ [-( :-k ](*,) :- O =; :-& :-({|= :-$ :-s \/ :-# :beer: :USA1: :roflmao:  opcorn: fftopic: :LOL22: :WELCOME: :LOL2: :LMFAO: ostpics: :BS: :fishing: :fishing2: 

These are all the smiles that I see when I click the view more smilies link.Can't find any others.


----------



## Henry Hefner (Jul 4, 2009)

ben2go said:


> These are all the smiles that I see when I click the view more smilies link.Can't find any others.



Maybe Jim didn't give you the secret password?

Or maybe you aren't a great hunter?








Or maybe I posted them from my photobucket page.


----------



## ben2go (Jul 4, 2009)

Probably both.


JIM are you cutting a moderator out? [-X 

:LOL22:


----------



## Alphawolf (Jul 6, 2009)

:lol: :x ostpics: :-({|= :-$ ](*,) :- :LOL2: :LMFAO: :fishing: :fishing: :fishing2: :fishing: :fishing2: :fishing2: :fishing2: :fishing2: :fishing2: :fishing2: 

Just posted the above using IE8 , has got to be some sort of browser setting.

BTW, IE is one of the worst browsers going in case anyone was wondering.


----------



## Popeye (Jul 6, 2009)

I heard that IE8 has some serious issues and our IT department told us to not upgrade to it on our satellite stations


----------

